# [OT] Mappe GIS in ecw su Linux

## assente

Girando su internet si trovato tante mappe cartografiche, vettoriali e non, uno dei formati più diffusi è l'ecw e si tratta di un formato aperto(http://www.ermapper.com/ecw/).

Che io sappia esiste il plugin per IE e Moz ma solo per win  :Sad:  ho trovato anche http://grass.itc.it/ ma l'installazione è problematica, nel Portage c'è una versione vecchia che non supporta l'ecw.

su http://ww3.atlanteitaliano.it/atlante/default2.htm c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> IMPORTANTE: Plugin su piattaforme diverse da Windows
> 
> L'Amministrazione del Portale Cartografico si sta attivando affinché il sito nella sua interezza sia accessibile da piattaforme diverse da Windows A breve tramite l'"ECW Java Viewer Applet" saranno supportati Windows, Solaris e Linux. Ovviamente non appena sarà disponibile un browser con adeguato supporto JAVA anche su macintosh, sarà possibile avere client a siti sviluppati con IWS anche su tale piattaforma

 

Qualcuno conosce qualche programma per vedere i file ecw per Linux?

----------

## randomaze

 *assente wrote:*   

> Che io sappia esiste il plugin per IE e Moz ma solo per win  ho trovato anche http://grass.itc.it/ ma l'installazione è problematica, nel Portage c'è una versione vecchia che non supporta l'ecw.

 

Cosa intendi con "problematica"?

Per il resto, su freshmeat mettendo la parola "GIS" vengono fuori un poco di voci, non so se qualcuna faccia al caso tuo

----------

## assente

nel senso che richiede molte librerie che non ci sono nel portage, una volta installate non le trova e fallisce il configure.. poi comunque mi hanno detto che grass non supporta ancora questo formato perchè, altre librerie le gdal non lo supportano ancora.. tutto da verificare.

----------

## assente

provo ancora con questo:

http://gis.esri.com/download/index.cfm?fuseaction=download.all

----------

## napo

Mi spiace ma ECW non e' un formato aperto altrimenti gli sviluppatori di GRASS (che vedo quasi ogni giorno) lo avrebbero inserito da tempo.

La ERMapper rilascia degli SDK, ma sono o per Windows o per Solaris.

Sono state spedite diverse richieste per avere, quantomeno, un SDK su GNU/Linux.

La risposta e' stata "Abbiate pazienza che lo faremo presto".

Solo che e' passato parecchio tempo.

Non fatevi ingannare dal fatto che sul sito e' disponibile l'SDK per java: si tratta di binding alle DLL di Windows, pertanto e' un bytecode che gira solo su quella piattaforma.

Ho visto che gentoo non offre un supporto completo sui GIS disponibili.

La lista da inserire sarebbe bella lunga (rimando a quella di geomorphix http://www.geomorphix.org).

Lo stesso pacchetto di postgis e' fermo alla versione 0.7.5, ed ora siamo alla versione 0.8.2 che fa anche un grandissimo salto di qualita' sulle query spaziali disponibili (sono implementate tutte quelle stabilite dall'open gis consortium ed altre extra) e sulle performance.

Tra l'altro le operazioni fatte dall'ebuild sono alluncinanti (scarica una vecchia versione di pgsql che serve solo per una fesseria da aggiungere nel Makefle e poi la cancella).

Al di la' di questo mio sfogo segnalo QGIS: http://www.qgis.org

Manca l'ebuild, ma questo progetto sta riscuotendo un notevole successo.

A questo aggiungo:

JUMP http://www.jump-project.org

Thuban http://thuban.intevation.org

Infine consiglio di farsi un salto sul portale FreeGIS (http://www.freegis.org) dove si trova di tutto

----------

## motaboy

Benvenuto!

 :Laughing:  Hai una mappa?  :Laughing: 

----------

## napo

Mappa di cosa?

Software? Dati geografici? In quest'ultimo caso in quale formato? Di che genere? Vettoriale? Raster? Tematica? ...

Il grosso problema dei GIS sono i dati.

Negli USA i dati prodotti dalla pubblica amministrazione sono disponibili a tutti (tranne ai cittadini degli stati considerati avversi)

Tutto cio' che produce il governo USA e' di public domain (licenza assurda!).

GRASS e' un software nato per esigenza del governo militare statunitense divenuto poi public domain e, nel tempo, GPL (da quando hanno deciso di portarne avanti lo sviluppo prima in Germania e poi in Italia).

Da noi e' assurdissimo: i dati prodotti dalla P.A. sono a pagamento e, spesso, hanno grosse limitazioni sulla distribuzione.

Si riesce a trovare qualcosa attingendo dai dati satellitari americani, da quelli resi disponibili da alcune aziende (es. ESRI, TeleAtlas, Navtec ...) e da qualche responsabile di uffici tecnici che si interessano del problema.

Rimando ancora a FreeGIS http://www.freegis.org, dove trovano link in merito.

Spero di aver risposto alla tua domanda

----------

## randomaze

 *napo wrote:*   

> Mappa di cosa?

 

Credo stesse LOLando....

 *Quote:*   

> Rimando ancora a FreeGIS http://www.freegis.org, dove trovano link in merito.

 

...comunque grazie per quest'ottimo link e per le spiegazioni, quando ho tempo cerco di approfondire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Riguardo l'Italia, sono riuscito a trovare delle mappe sia raster che vettoriali ad alta risoluzione. Probabilmente non esistono di tutte le regioni, ma è comunque qualcosa.

I formati sono .ecw e .dwg, rispettivamente per raster e vettoriali; mi chiedevo se   fosse possibile importare e tarare queste mappe su un palmare con il GPS

----------

## napo

Con quale licenza sono distribuiti?

Io, occupandomi di GIS, ho diversi dati vettoriali e raster (in particolare della mia provincia), ma sono tutti protetti da copyright e non posso distribuirli.

Se non ci fosse quel problema avrei gia' distribuito tutto (poi, se vai sui p2p trovi gente che se ne infischia ... ma questo e' un altro discorso).

Putroppo hai due formati "bastardi": di ECW ho gia' parlato a suo tempo, ma con DWG la situazione non e' tanto diversa.

Esiste un gruppo (= un pool composto dalla aziende concorrenti di Autodesk) che ha dato vita al progetto opendwg (http://www.opendwg.org), ma anche li' la licenza non e' libera.

L'unica applicazione libera che conosco che permette di leggere e convertire il formato DWG e' lx-viewer

http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/

L'applicazione in se' e' conforme agli standard della FSF. Il reale problema e' che, per compilarla e utilizzarla, occorre avere due pacchetti forniti dal gruppo dell'OpenDWG (ToolKit e ViewKit).

Per ottenere questi pacchetti bisogna diventare membri dell'OpenDWG versando la "modica" cifra di 5000 dollari e attenersi poi alla restrizioni sulla distribuzione delle librerie ....

Nel tuo caso, se ne hai la possibilita' (= hai chi ti puo' convertire i dati), andrei a convertire il tutto in formati piu' aperti.

Sicuramente troverai qualcosa di gratuito di Windows che permette di fare queste operazioni (per quello che riguarda ECW mi viene in mente GISToolkit con l'SDK di ECW per "winjava").

----------

## ema

mi sapete dare un link da dove prendere queste mappe? in particolare regione veneto, padova

----------

## assente

per "formati più aperti" che cosa intendi? SVG?

----------

## napo

Per formati aperti intedo formati di cui si conoscono le specifiche e non vi e' alcuna restrizione sulla creazione di applicazioni in grado di gestirli.

Piu' o meno come il software libero.

SVG (come HTML, come Postscript, come i formati di OpenOffice ....) e' un formato aperto.

Nello specifico pero' SVG non e' propriamente pensato per il GIS - anche se esiste una grossa comunita' (per la quale tifo anche io)  che vede in SVG una ottima soluzione per i gis su web (maggiori dettagli in merito sono disponibili al sito http://www.carto.net)

SVG (come immagino sappiano in molti) sta per Scalable Vector Graphics ed e' un XML pensato per archiviare informazioni di tipo geometrico.

Modificandone poi le proprieta' del DOM (Document Object Model) permette la creazione di animazioni vettoriali (come in Flash).

La soluzione XML per archiviare i dati vettoriali GIS e' rappresentata dal GML (Geographic Markup Language).

Le specifiche del GML sono definite dall''OGC.

E' un ente internazionale, composto da aziende che si occupano di GIS, che ha come scopo quello di definire le specifiche aperte per i formati (sia file che su dmbs)  e i protocolli client/server delle applicazioni GISi.l 

Esistono anche formati non liberi di cui sono note le specifiche (es. ESRI shapefile).

Personalmente ti consiglio di usare uno dei formati supportati dalle librerie GDAL (Geospatial Data Abstraction Library).

Si tratta di librerie che ti permettono di accedere a tantissimi formati raster e vettoriali (la parte vettoriale e' coperta dalle librerie OGR (un sottoinsieme delle GDAL).

La lista dei formati vettoriali supportati e' disponbili all'url [url] http://gdal.maptools.org/ogr/ogr_formats.html [/url]

La lista di quelli raster invece e qui http://gdal.maptools.org/formats_list.html

NOTA: 

nella lista dei formati raster e' presente anche ECW

Andando pero' nei dettagli si trova scritto che il supporto esiste esclusivamente per Windows in quanto (come ho gia' detto)  ERMapper distribuisce l'SDK solo per quella piattaforma.

Interessante sottolineare che queste librerie offrono anche diverse applicazioni a linea di comando utilissime per la conversione e l'elaborazioni dei dati

Visto che ho parlato delle librerie che sono il pilastro dei sistemi GIS liberi e non (le GDAL sono distribuite con licenza LGPL, pertanto e' possibilie utilizzarle all'interno di software non liberi), faccio un cenno anche alle PROJ.

Queste sono librerie che implementano algoritmi di conversione da un sistema di proiezione ad un altro (sono tantissime!)

----------

